# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  نكته تخليك غصب عنك ترد..!

## زهرة الفردوس.

\
/
\
/

(*__*) 

السلام عليكمـ

كيفكمـ،،،،،




إليكم النكته ,الي موتتني من الضحك .. 


شبااب أسألوا مصري : ليه الشعب المصري بيحلف كتير .. 


قال : طب والله العظيم دي اشاعه ,, قسما بالله ده افتراء ..


علي الطلاق بالتلاته دول نصابين وكداااابين .. !!


أقسم بالله العظيم اني برد على الموضوع .. 


هههههههههههههههههههه انتم حلفتو انكم تردو .. !!




كل واحد\ــه وضميرهـ .. 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


حتى ولو لم تكون مسجل في المنتدى<<< سجل وش انت خسرااااان؟؟ 


اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم ..

هع

اتحداكـ ماترد ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لا للزعـــــــــــــــــــــــل ..

اوكِ

دمتم بـ وود ..

\
/
\
/

(*___*)

----------

هدوء الغرام (05-03-2011)

----------


## آنسة دراقة

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ههههههه ما اتلفظت بالقسم هع 
بس علشااانك رديت 
يسلمووو ع النووكته الحلوووه 
لا عدمناااك
تحيااااتووو

----------


## الاحساس المرهف

*انا عرفت السالفة من اسم الموضوع*
*بس مابضر اذا رديت* 
*تقبلي مروري وتحياتي*

----------


## علي pt

*عشانكم فقط رديت ..*

*اصلا حتى لو الواحد قراها فما يجب عليه .. صح*


*وماحد يزعل هني*

----------


## رحيق الامل

نكته قديمه
ههههههههه

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

آنسه دارقه
---

يــــــ**ـــــ**ــــســــلــــ**ــــمو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

عواميه صفوانيه
---
يــــــ**ـــــ**ــــســــلــــ**ــــمو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

الاحساس المرهف
----
يــــــ**ـــــ**ــــســــلــــ**ــــمو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

علي
---
لاتخااف مااراح ازعل منك ^_^

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

رحيق الامل
---
يــــــ**ـــــ**ــــســــلــــ**ــــمو

----------


## الأسد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههي

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

يــــــــــــــــســــــــــلــــم\و\

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آقسم بالله إني رديت >ههههههههه آستظرف 

يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## آهات حنونه

ههههههههه
يسلمو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

عشووقهْ
----
0 o
يْسْلموووْ

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

بحرالعجائب
---
يسلمووو*&^%$$##

----------


## كبرياء

*وقسسم إنك رآيق ×_×*
*<<~ قلبت مصآريه << يع هع*
*ثآنكس ع الطرح ..* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء ..}!~*

----------


## فرح

ههههههههههههههه 
بدووون مااقسم كااااني رديت 
يسلمووو يالغلا

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

كبريآ
----

هْهااْْآآآْآآآْي

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

فرووحه
---
خْْخْخخْ

يْسْلْْموْ

----------


## كروانة

حلووووووووة مرة 
يسلمووووووووو

----------


## جنة القطيف

حلوهـ بس لاتعيديها هههههههههههااي امزح :)

ثاانكس ..

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

كروانه
--
هع

يْسْــــْـــلْْْـــمْوْوْ

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

جنه القطيف
--
يالله تْْــْـعـْشْــــْْـْـْيْـ وْ تْــــــْاْكْـ لْ ـْلْيْ غْيْرْهْاْ

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
خخخخخخخخخخ
حلوهـ كل هاذا ومايحلفوا عجل لويحلفوا وش
سواوا فى حالهم
يسلموا ع الطرح
تحياااااااااااتو...سمورهـ

----------


## هدوء الغرام

هههههههه
طرافة 
تسلمي على الموضوع دمتي بود

----------


## جنة الرضا

اووووووووووف منك وبس انتي هذا ثاني مره تسوين نكبه فيني

انا خلاص مراح ارد على مواضيع لك في الطرائف زين كذا ...مايحتاج احلف اخاف اصير مثل خوينا المصري 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماظل حلف ماحلفه هذا  صج مصري

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## عطور

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

هههههه حلوه 

قسم بالله رديت 

يسلمووووووووووووووو

ماننحرم من جديدك

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

سمووره~
----
خخخخ
يــْـْـْـْسْلْــــْـْمْـْـوْ

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

هدوء وغرام
----
يْـــْـْـْسْـْـْلْـْـْـْمْوْ

----------


## القمر المضئ

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمو :cheesy:

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

جنه الرضا
---

على راحتك):

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

عطور
--

يًِْـــِْسْـِْـٍِْْلْـــْـْمـْوْ

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

انيـ القلب ـن
---

يْـْـًٍُِْـــــسْــــــلـــــمو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

القمر المضئ
--
تسلم لي هالضحكه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

شفت النكته من قبل ...

وقلت ارد عليك ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

تْـْـْـْسْـــــــــــلًًٍٍِِْمـــــْ’

خيــــ,ــو نورت الصفحه ^_^

----------


## حلاالكون

حلوه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

هههههههههههه


حلووة


يعطيك العافية حبابة ..

الله يسعد ايامك يارب..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## العقرب13

وانا بعد عشانك برد تستاهلين ههههههههههههههه


 يسلموووووووووو    :rolleyes:

----------


## طيف الاحبة

يسلمو صدقت على هالمصريين والنبي افلح وانجح من صلى عليه اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

حلا الكون
---

ههه

يسْـْـْـْــــلــــ/و يالغلا

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

دمعه على السطور
---

لله يسلمك يالغاليه

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

العقرب13
---
تْـــْـْـًٍٍٍٍَُِْْســـلم



يالـ غ ـلا ^_^

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

طيف الاحبه
000

خخخ يسلمووو

----------


## غيمة العشاق

ثنكس

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

غيمه العشاق
---

يسلموووو

----------


## حلم*

هههههه
مشكوورة خيه

----------


## بحر المشاعر

شكرا  على الموضوع يسلمو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

حلم*
---
تسًٍَِــــــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــم لي هالضحكه

دووم يارب

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

بحر المشاعر
----

يسلموووو على المرور

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

؛؛؛>>هههههههههه سبقتك في الموضوع ياحلوة<<؛؛؛

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

خادمه المجتبى
----

يسلمووو يالغلا

----------


## احلى دلع

ههههههههههههههههههههه

انصدنا

----------


## همسة ألم

*هــا هــا هـــا* 
*يسلموووووووووووو*

----------


## قناصو

_بدخلونه النار على نكته داااااااااااااااااااااوه حنا_

_يعني الواحد مايصير يرد بدون حلفان_

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_

_ودمتم_

__

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

هههههههههههههه

----------


## أموله

*ههههههه اأنـآ علافت النكته ~,~*

*بس ماحلفت وردديت ~<<< طيبه* 

 :signthankspin:

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

احلى دلع

---
تسًٍَِــــــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــم لي هالضحكه

دووم يارب

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

همسه الم
---
تسًٍَِــــــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــم لي هالضحكه

دووم يارب

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

قناصو
---
تسًٍَِــــــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــم لي هالضحكه

دووم يارب

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

حلم شاعرة
---


دووم يارب

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

اموله
---
تسًٍَِــــــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــم لي هالضحكه

دووم يارب

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أممم

احس سخاافه

----------


## بحر المشاعر

ههههههههههههه

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

اسيرة الشوق
----

ok
على راحتك

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

بحر المشاعر
---
دوووم يا رب

----------


## ام الاقمار

هههههههههههههههههههههه 
 يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

يسلمووو يالغلا

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## ام حور

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

احلى ماخلق ربي

----

يسلمووووووو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

ام حور
---
لله يسلمك

----------


## fofe

ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## طبعي طبع بحراني

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## سيناريو

ههههاي قديمه 
بس تضحك خخخخخخ
وهذي نكته بعد عن السعوديين اللي يقولوا كل كلمه والثانيه (يعني )
واحد مصري قال لسعودي : قول لي جمله مفيده مافيها كلمة يعني ؟>>> قاله السعودي يعني مافيها كلمة يعني امممممم !!!!>>وبعده يفكر خخخخ

موفق اخوي

----------


## النظره البريئه

هههههه
يسلمو
ربي يوفقك

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

فوفي
---
يسلمووووووو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

طبعي طبع بحراني
----
يسلموووعلى المرور

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

سيناريو
--
خخخخ

تسلمي

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

النظره البريئه
---
يسلمووو يالغلا

----------


## ابوفاضل الفضلي

قديمه ومليقه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

ابو فاضل الفضلي
---
يسلموووو

----------


## طقها والحقها

حلوه يعطيك الصحه والعافيه 
ذكرتني بالمدرس المصري الي كان يشرح لنا درس (الحلف بغير الله حرام)وكنت انا مشاغب بالحصه وقالي بوص حضرتك وحياة النبي تلات لاكسر دماغك

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

ههههه

يــــــــــــســــــــــلـــموو

بـــصرااحه ضحكت من قلب^_*

 حتى اني اوقات تدق ههه

----------


## ام هداي

ههههههههههههههههههه
تحياتي

----------


## ABU A7MED

ههههههههه 

شكرا على المش نكتة 

يسلمو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

ام هادي
---
يسلممووو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

ابو احمد
--
يسلمووو

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
عن القسم بس والا النكته ماتضحك
(يسلمواااااااااااا)هالكلمة تقهر اذا انحطت بروحها

----------


## مهتاب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس حلوه وملعوبه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ههههه .. يسلمووو

----------


## لبنه كيري

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ام الاقمار

ههههههههه

----------


## استشارية هستره

يسلمووو..}~

----------


## الباسمي

ههههههههههههههه
و
مشكورين

----------


## بحر الغروب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ابو انمار

مو شي

----------


## عنيده

ههههههههههههههههههه


هذا كله وما يحلفون.. 

بس ع فكره تراهم خفيفين دم بشكل كبيـــــر .. 


يعطيج العافيه .. 

موفقه ..

----------


## toji

هعهعهعهعهعهعهع حلووو كتيير ... كتيير حلوو

----------


## فجر الليالي

ع ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيب بالحيييل 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

يسلموو قلبووه

----------


## أسرار الليل

خخخخخخخ
يسسسلموو ..
^
^
للمعلوميه ..
القسم مش لعبـه ..
..~!

----------


## السر الأبدي

اثبت وجهه نظره الرجال 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
بسلموا

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلموووووو

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

هههه حلوه 
تستاهلي نرد عشانش 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## همسات وله

!!!

----------


## allooi

ههههههههههههههههه حلوة نعيش وناكل غيرها

----------


## حلاالكون

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه <<<<نعيش وناااخد غيييرها*

----------


## عاشقه الحب

ههههههههه
يسلموووووو

----------


## abcd11

*يسلموا على النكته الحلوووووه*

----------


## ملاك علي

هههه بايخه ^^

----------


## كلثمـ

ههههههه

يسلمو

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## hassan1411

يسلمووووو يالغلا على الطرح الرائع 





بانتظار جديدك 




تحياتي : hassan

----------


## بريق ثلجة

ههههههههههههههه يبيلش تكفيخ بقوه ههههههههههههههههه ميرسي >>> بطلع قبل لا اني اتكفخ هههه

----------

